# Serpent mini or Goblin mini V3 for Pico



## Bravo 5

Hi all

I'm pretty new to this forum, started with a twisp and now own a black Pico with a cubis tank. They both great but tired of buying coils!

Am considering getting a RTA, either the Serpent mini or the Goblin V3/V2 mini?

I tried the Goblin V3 mini and really liked it but the juice capacity is very low for my needs, hence I started researching and found loads of positive reviews of the Serpent mini. 
How thirsty are both these tanks? 
Who has the best price in JHB? 
And what is the best for flavor?
I'm not one chasing clouds more looking for flavor. Is it worth spending the extra cash or should I just stick it out for now? Only have the pico and cubis for about 2 weeks now so in no rush.

Thank you very much in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Serpent Mini 25 won't fit on the Pico... and the Serpent Mini 22 is very scarce...

The Serpent Mini 25 and most of the new sub ohm tanks with the outstanding flavour are all very thirsty tanks!

There is a ton of info on the SM25 here...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm.t26488/


----------



## Bravo 5

Rob Fisher said:


> The Serpent Mini 25 won't fit on the Pico... and the Serpent Mini 22 is very scarce...
> 
> The Serpent Mini 25 and most of the new sub ohm tanks with the outstanding flavour are all very thirsty tanks!
> 
> There is a ton of info on the SM25 here...
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm.t26488/


Hi Rob

Thank you for the prompt reply, I know I need a 22mm which is why I'm quite limited. Well compared to a cubis will it be Dbl or triple? Or quadruple?


----------



## BumbleBee

I battled to get much flavour out of the Serpent Mini (22), the ELeaf Oppo worked well for me for flavour and it hasn't leaked a drop since I got it but it's capacity it very limited, filling is very easy though and it suits the Pico perfectly.

Looking at the Goblins I would just skip the v2 entirely, they're a pain to live with. The v3 is much better and you have the option of getting an extended tank section for it if you need to increase the capacity. Check out Dragon Vape for the Goblin v3, I think he had the lowest price, and I recall seeing the extended tank at Vaper's Corner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bravo 5 said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> Thank you for the prompt reply, I know I need a 22mm which is why I'm quite limited. Well compared to a cubis will it be Dbl or triple? Or quadruple?



I assume you refer to cost? The Serpent Mini 22 will be around R150 more than the Cubis. 

I did a quick search of the more popular vendors and I couldn't find a Serpent Mini 22 in stock!


----------



## Bravo 5

Rob Fisher said:


> I assume you refer to cost? The Serpent Mini 22 will be around R150 more than the Cubis.
> 
> I did a quick search of the more popular vendors and I couldn't find a Serpent Mini 22 in stock!


Thanks guys but I was referring to tanks per day.


----------



## Bravo 5

BumbleBee said:


> I battled to get much flavour out of the Serpent Mini (22), the ELeaf Oppo worked well for me for flavour and it hasn't leaked a drop since I got it but it's capacity it very limited, filling is very easy though and it suits the Pico perfectly.
> 
> Looking at the Goblins I would just skip the v2 entirely, they're a pain to live with. The v3 is much better and you have the option of getting an extended tank section for it if you need to increase the capacity. Check out Dragon Vape for the Goblin v3, I think he had the lowest price, and I recall seeing the extended tank at Vaper's Corner.


Thanks so much will check out dragon vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bravo 5 said:


> Thanks guys but I was referring to tanks per day.



Triple.


----------



## Bravo 5

BumbleBee said:


> I battled to get much flavour out of the Serpent Mini (22), the ELeaf Oppo worked well for me for flavour and it hasn't leaked a drop since I got it but it's capacity it very limited, filling is very easy though and it suits the Pico perfectly.
> 
> Looking at the Goblins I would just skip the v2 entirely, they're a pain to live with. The v3 is much better and you have the option of getting an extended tank section for it if you need to increase the capacity. Check out Dragon Vape for the Goblin v3, I think he had the lowest price, and I recall seeing the extended tank at Vaper's Corner.


Hi BumbleBee

How do I see what the prices are of the Goblin Mini at Dragon Vape? I can't find their site? Or am I just pushing my luck that they have a site? We take it so for granted these days.


----------



## BumbleBee

Bravo 5 said:


> Hi BumbleBee
> 
> How do I see what the prices are of the Goblin Mini at Dragon Vape? I can't find their site? Or am I just pushing my luck that they have a site? We take it so for granted these days.


Here's the link  http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/


----------



## Bravo 5

Rob Fisher said:


> Triple.


Oh ok.. that's not quite as bad as I expected.. thank you for the help and bearing with my ignorance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

The revisited Serpent Mini 22 is now a trade off topper in my rotations despite being a single coil tank. Maybe it's the joose, but with a favored DIY in it I get exceptional flavor out of it (better than any of the SM25's). I'm running it on my white Pico, but with my build in it, the wattage I run it at and my DLH's it is a very, very thirsty tank that I have to refill constantly when it's in use. The Avo G's (even the one with quad coils in it) don't need to be refilled as often - go figure.


----------



## Bravo 5

BumbleBee said:


> Here's the link  http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/


Thank you so much BumbleBee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bravo 5

Spydro said:


> The revisited Serpent Mini 22 is now a trade off topper in my rotations despite being a single coil tank. Maybe it's the joose, but with a favored DIY in it I get exceptional flavor out of it (better than any of the SM25's). I'm running it on my white Pico, but with my build in it, the wattage I run it at and my DLH's it is a very, very thirsty tank that I have to refill constantly when it's in use. The Avo G's (even the one with quad coils in it) don't need to be refilled as often - go figure.
> 
> View attachment 73689


Hi Spydro

What ohm build and what wattage you running!? Sounds like you drinking juice like it's a straw... lol.. just kidding..


----------



## Spydro

Bravo 5 said:


> Hi Spydro
> 
> What ohm build and what wattage you running!? Sounds like you drinking juice like it's a straw... lol.. just kidding..



Actually it's a much higher ohm build than normal for me... a .7Ω 3mm 26N80 @ 45W. But that's what this joose likes with a single coil in this tank instead of the dual coils I normally run in everything else.


----------



## Bravo 5

Spydro said:


> Actually it's a much higher ohm build than normal for me... a .7Ω 3mm 26N80 @ 45W. But that's what this joose likes with a single coil in this tank instead of the dual coils I normally run in everything else.


Another silly question, does single coils use more or less juice than a dual coil build?


----------



## Spydro

Bravo 5 said:


> Another silly question, does single coils use more or less juice than a dual coil build?



Depends on their builds. You could theoretically build both single and dual's in a way that both uses about the same amount of joose. But IMO far more important than worrying about joose consumption IF you want your perfect vape with a joose for your own personal taste is building for the joose itself in whatever atty it will run in.


----------



## Bravo 5

Spydro said:


> Depends on their builds. You could theoretically build both single and dual's in a way that both uses about the same amount of joose. But IMO far more important than worrying about joose consumption IF you want your perfect vape with a joose for your own personal taste is building for the joose itself in whatever atty it will run in.


That unfortunately is a whole other complication as I haven't even started looking in that direction. But will in the future. For now I'm focused on getting decent hardware and can always add more interesting adjustments with DIY juices. 

Just trying to take it one step at a time.


----------



## Bravo 5

Bravo 5 said:


> That unfortunately is a whole other complication as I haven't even started looking in that direction. But will in the future. For now I'm focused on getting decent hardware and can always add more interesting adjustments with DIY juices.
> 
> Just trying to take it one step at a time.


Sorry I see you meant building the coil/s for the juice I'm using. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Soutie

They are both great little tanks but I think the goblin edges it for a few reasons. The serpent is single coil only whereas the goblin 3 has an interchangeable deck to allow for either dual or single coil. The goblin also, as was mentioned earlier, has an extension tube which increases it to a 4ml tank. 

The wicking on the goblin is slightly more forgiving especially on the single coil deck and the velocity style deck makes it super simple to build on. 

They can both be rather thirsty but you can get great flavour out of both and I see dragon Vape has black serpents in stock.

Watch these reviews maybe then make up your mind, same guy reviewing both tanks.

Serpent 


Goblin mini v3


----------



## Boktiet

I have no experience with the Goblin (I do want one however), but I can vouch for the SM22. I use mine daily and although it is a little thirsty, it's a great tank to live with. Simple wicking and building. 
I have noticed VK has stock of the 22mm.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta-vape-king.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

